# Pinewood Lake - Knitted Shawlette



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi! I just released my Pinewood Lake pattern. it's a simple-to-knit, top-down, triangular shawlette that was designed specifically to showcase hand-dyed or handspun yarn. Its a quick knit in worsted weight that would be perfect for gift giving, since you could start it now and be finished well in time for this holiday season. You can knit it in any weight and the size is very easy to customize by just knitting more rows of the stockinette body.

Pinewood Lake is also a perfect first lace shawl as well, since there are lots of my usual super-detailed instructions that walk you step-by-step through the process of knitting the shawlette as well as video links for the various techniques. And for the border, there is both a big chart and full written instructions for those of you who prefer not to use charts.

The shawl pictured in aqua is a worsted weight that I spun myself on a drop spindle. I used a US 8/5.0mm circular needle and it measures 50" x 25". Any worsted weight could be substituted as well to achieve a similar size and look.

Although I initially designed the shawl for after finishing my first skein of hand spun as I was trying to figure out what to knit with it, I also thought about all of the pretty single skeins of sock yarn I had collected that were a bit too variegated for an all-over lace pattern but that were begging to be shawls nonetheless. So for the deep purple shawl pictured, I used Dream in Color Jilly, a hand-dyed, fingering weight yarn. I worked more rows of stockinette than the worsted weight pattern size in order to achieve the size shawl reference above. And I only used about 375 yards, which is well under the yardage of most single-skein sock weight yarns.

The pattern is $4 and may be found here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinewood-lake


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Now, THIS lacey I might be able to do!
And, it's just beautiful. Now, where did I put that ball of varigated fall colors yarn?
I think it will be the next "Homeless Woman Vet" project when I finish the hat on the ndls now.
Is pattern a freebie?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Now, THIS lacey I might be able to do!
> And, it's just beautiful. Now, where did I put that ball of varigated fall colors yarn?
> I think it will be the next "Homeless Woman Vet" project when I finish the hat on the ndls now.
> Is pattern a freebie?


Hi! Glad you like it. It really is easy, promise! And a picot bind off makes everything looks prettier!

Sorry, I forgot to add the price, it is $4. I just edited my initial post. Thanks!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. It's classically simple but with that pretty lace border . So nice to find a shawl pattern that works with variegated yarn too.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Hi! I just released my Pinewood Lake pattern. it's a simple-to-knit, top-down, triangular shawlette that was designed specifically to showcase hand-dyed or handspun yarn. Its a quick knit in worsted weight that would be perfect for gift giving, since you could start it now and be finished well in time for this holiday season. You can knit it in any weight and the size is very easy to customize by just knitting more rows of the stockinette body.
> 
> Pinewood Lake is also a perfect first lace shawl as well, since there are lots of my usual super-detailed instructions that walk you step-by-step through the process of knitting the shawlette as well as video links for the various techniques. And for the border, there is both a big chart and full written instructions for those of you who prefer not to use charts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I love this one! It's great as a take along project because I don't have to concentrate until I get to the lace edge. And the worsted weight yarn makes it go so fast!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it, got it! Thanks Dee!!!

oh darn - I was so excited I didn't see the two for one notice until AFTER I purchased - that'll teach me!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Love it! It's simply elegant! 

Does your pattern include how many extra stockinette rows to knit when working with sock yarn?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Love it, got it! Thanks Dee!!!
> 
> oh darn - I was so excited I didn't see the two for one notice until AFTER I purchased - that'll teach me!!!


Thanks so much! I'll PM you and let you know how you can get the free one. No problem.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful and warm!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I love this little sweetie...it is so special...and your own yarn...now that does impress me...big time...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Same here!!! It is a sweet shawl. Easy to make. Loveit.


nanciann said:


> I love this little sweetie...it is so special...and your own yarn...now that does impress me...big time...


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

Your Ashton was my first lace shaw and I'm in love with it. Thanks for going the extra mile for the new lace knitter. I'll have to try this one.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful. It's classically simple but with that pretty lace border . So nice to find a shawl pattern that works with variegated yarn too.
> 
> Sue


Thanks! I really liked it with the variegated. I wouldn't have had a clue what to do with that purple yarn pictured for example. I loved the colors but it was way too variegated for regular lace. I can't wait to wear it with my jean jacket now. Today is the day I think.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> Love it! It's simply elegant!
> 
> Does your pattern include how many extra stockinette rows to knit when working with sock yarn?


Thanks Rosalie. Yes it does. It's like 60 rows I believe.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl,should be a popular knit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's beautiful in its simplicity. I was gifted some hand dyed yarn, worsted or heavier weight, I wonder if I have enough!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's beautiful in its simplicity. I was gifted some hand dyed yarn, worsted or heavier weight, I wonder if I have enough!


Thanks so much. I used about 300 yards, but you could use as much as 350 if you have a heavier worsted weight. How much yarn do you have?

Also keep in mind the pattern has a link to a very cool shawl calculator that if you can weigh your yarn before as as you go, you can see exactly what size you can make. You could use a slightly larger needle size and do fewer stockinette rows for example. And you can always contact me with questions about that too.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Simply gorgeous! Both are breathtaking.

The yarn you spun which is so beautiful (you really are good at spinning), and the purply one - are inspiring to me, to get with it and spin some yarn for this, and use some beautiful sock yarn that's in my stash. I also have some worsted weight yarn that would be perfect.... decisions, decisions, decisions........  :lol:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

That is so pretty! I think even I could knit that one.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful. Just bought it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another lovely one! Love the colors on the second one the best! :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Simply gorgeous! Both are breathtaking.
> 
> The yarn you spun which is so beautiful (you really are good at spinning), and the purply one - are inspiring to me, to get with it and spin some yarn for this, and use some beautiful sock yarn that's in my stash. I also have some worsted weight yarn that would be perfect.... decisions, decisions, decisions........  :lol:


Thanks hon. That purple yarn is so awesome in person. It's a single ply that glows I swear. I think it has some cashmere too if I recall. Feels so soft!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

NanaMc said:


> That is so pretty! I think even I could knit that one.


Thanks! I promise you if you knitted that awesome avatar shawl this one would be a piece of cake for ya!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

It's beautiful, love the lace and the edging


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely to have a shawl pattern that looks good with variegated sock yarn. I have a gorgeous skein upstairs just waiting for a pattern like this.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Very, very nice, love the border and especially the blue one


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Love the simplicity!


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

This is very pretty!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Another nice one! How are we suppose to pick one? lol!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

What a beautiful use for handspun! Simply lovely!


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Dee, got this one and 3 more. I have Aideen on needles but not moving to fast so I think I will set it aside for now and start this beauty with some yarn from my stash. Going to see what I have now.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would like to purchase Jimi Shawlette and your new one Pinewood Lake


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Very pretty.. xo ws


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice. Can it be knitted longer, lengthwise?


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Your design is lovely and a novice lace knitter should have no difficulty following your instructions.

I have a challenge for you, should you wish to accept. Design an asymmetric shawl. That I would love to knit. I am not one for triangular shawls. Just something to consider.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

5th Angel said:


> Very nice. Can it be knitted longer, lengthwise?


Thanks. Yes, when increasing the size, which is just knitting more stockinette rows, both the wingspan and the depth will increase as much as you like.


----------



## carughooker (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely - just purchased. Starting this afternoon. Thanks


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

You have done it again Dee, another beautiful shawl, which I am sure will be a great hit with the knitter who is ready to try a little bit of lace knitting


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

So, let's see.....You spun the yarn, designed the pattern, knit it up in two weights of yarn.....You are wonder woman for sure!

You just had a new lace pattern on this forum yesterday! Do you ever sleep? 

This is seriously what I have been looking for to use up some lovely worsted weight Jade Sapphire cashmere yarn that was a gift to me a few years ago. Thank you Dee! Another winner you have designed!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful! Love the simple top and lovely border. Thanks for this pattern.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you, so much! I just purchased this one, and got the Jimi for free! They look simple enough even for me to make. (My skills are, ummm, not so great.) I can't wait to get going on these. Maybe now I will finally be able to knit a shawl that I will actually be able to wear.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

raindancer said:


> So, let's see.....You spun the yarn, designed the pattern, knit it up in two weights of yarn.....You are wonder woman for sure!
> 
> You just had a new lace pattern on this forum yesterday! Do you ever sleep?
> 
> This is seriously what I have been looking for to use up some lovely worsted weight Jade Sapphire cashmere yarn that was a gift to me a few years ago. Thank you Dee! Another winner you have designed!


Wow, I feel so productive after reading this. (Actually, I spun yarn for another Pinewood Lake and knitted it up too!) But do keep in mind that I do this for a living full time, and my house is not particularly clean, so I do have lots of time on my hands.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lovewrens said:


> Thank you, so much! I just purchased this one, and got the Jimi for free! They look simple enough even for me to make. (My skills are, ummm, not so great.) I can't wait to get going on these. Maybe now I will finally be able to knit a shawl that I will actually be able to wear.


That's fabulous! Thanks to you too for buying the patterns. You can always PM me if you have any questions or use the email address at the bottom of the pattern. Good luck. Let me know if you post pictures of the FO.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Becca said:


> Your design is lovely and a novice lace knitter should have no difficulty following your instructions.
> 
> I have a challenge for you, should you wish to accept. Design an asymmetric shawl. That I would love to knit. I am not one for triangular shawls. Just something to consider.


Thanks. There will be a something like you mention next year. It's in the queue, so to speak.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty shawl.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for considering an asymmetric shawl design. And to think, next year is almost here. I can hardly wait for next year to arrive.

Something tells me designing a lace shawl is much more difficult than designing a blanket. I'll stick to blanket designs.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Your handspan yarn is beautiful in this pattern.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

imaknuttyknitter said:


> Your handspan yarn is beautiful in this pattern.


Thanks!


----------

